# Mk1 Steering Wheel



## BenOfTheNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

Decided I'd had enough of the shiny leather. Wasn't sure how well it would come up but after a few minutes with proper leather cleaner and some protectant I'm really happy!

Small job, but well worth keeping on top of. I expect after a couple more cleans it'll look a tad better in the long run too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work looks much better


----------



## Maktt32 (Oct 22, 2020)

Top job


----------



## Gal (Aug 9, 2021)

Nice job.

Mine shinier than a teenage boys bellend at the moment


----------

